# Zebra Oto



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Awaiting for my planted tank!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

eee they are so cute!


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

duuuuuuuuuuude, i just rescaped my tank! and i was just thinking of getting some zebra otos!  very nice! take a pic of your planted tanks!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Where are these from?

You should check out the Nannoptopoma sp. that Menagerie has right now (or they had....) awesome little guys!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> Where are these from?
> 
> You should check out the Nannoptopoma sp. that Menagerie has right now (or they had....) awesome little guys!


same place as menagerie

Btw, do you think 20 is a bit overstock for a 30G tank???

IF so, want to buy some?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I hope you have lots of algae for them to eat. Pm me how much you want for them if you decide to sell a few. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm sure you know this bigfishy, but just in case you didn't: zebra ottos come from slightly cooler waters so they prefer tanks that are in the mid 70's F and with high oxygen content. They love lots of plants too!

Very nice specimens btw.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

bigfishy said:


> same place as menagerie
> 
> Btw, do you think 20 is a bit overstock for a 30G tank???
> 
> IF so, want to buy some?


Directly from Peru?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Let's just say I know where you get your fish from, and we will leave it at that!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

bigfishy said:


> Let's just say I know where you get your fish from, and we will leave it at that!


Well, I tell most people where they come from already. We don't hide the source. The boxes emblazoned with the exporters logo can been seen at the airport and at the store when they come in. There's only a few sources of some of the more interesting species. Being secretive about the source is pointless really. In the age of google it takes minutes to find out where to get stuff.

Maybe some of the stores in Markham have to hide where they get fish from their competitors but that just leads to price wars and failed stores.

If an individual wants to source where the fish come from and are willing to buy the minimum number of boxes to make it worth their while then good luck to them. 10 boxes of fish from Peru is can be very expensive.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

h_s said:


> Well, I tell most people where they come from already. We don't hide the source. The boxes emblazoned with the exporters logo can been seen at the airport and at the store when they come in. There's only a few sources of some of the more interesting species. Being secretive about the source is pointless really. In the age of google it takes minutes to find out where to get stuff.
> 
> Maybe some of the stores in Markham have to hide where they get fish from their competitors but that just leads to price wars and failed stores.
> 
> If an individual wants to source where the fish come from and are willing to buy the minimum number of boxes to make it worth their while then good luck to them. 10 boxes of fish from Peru is can be very expensive.


Well, that's what the seller told me 

New picture!

Can Zebra oto have weird patterns? I know Tigrinus Catfish can have weird patterns, but not sure about oto.

If not, I think they are different oto's species mixed with the zebra...

Oto sp.????


----------

